# SLS, possible to survive?



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

My second leuc morphed out with SLS to but it seems to be fairly mild. His left front leg is the worse, some times when he hops it ends up folded along side his body. The right leg itsn't very mobile but he can hold himself up and can even climb the glass some. He is able to hop good.

I'm wondering if he might be able to survive? I know it depends on if he can catch food or not but has anyone ever had a frog survive SLS for more then a month or two? I have a simple 10 gallon viv he can live in.


Sorry for the bad quality, I was moving him into a grow out tank and didn't want to stress him to badly.


----------



## Luke502 (Jun 8, 2007)

As long as he can catch his food he should be ok


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i havnt breed any frogs yet but how is that SLS? i cant tell. i mean i seen a few that was realy bad and yea i could see it there but that luec look normal to me. is there a easy way to tell besides looking?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Ditto Kodama. Besides maybe the forearm being just a little small, it looks normal to me. I bet if I produced a froglet like that I wouldn't have thought it had SLS.

But then I am only looking at photos.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

That frog doesn't look like it has SLS to me either... especially since it's holding it's head up. Froglets with true SLS cannot support any weight on their frog legs, and would not be able to get their head up at all.

If it can move around and get enough to eat, it can live well. I had an auratus with only one forarm "SLS". She did great, but I made sure she was seperate from other frogs... I doubt she would have been able to compete with normal froglets.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip "That frog doesn't look like it has SLS to me either... especially since it's holding it's head up. Froglets with true SLS cannot support any weight on their frog legs, and would not be able to get their head up at all. "endsnip

Sorry to disagree with you Corey but SLS is a spectrum disorder and some frogs can be barely affected and some can be severely affected... 
So a frog can have true SLS and still be functional...Many years ago I produced tincts at work that if you looked closely you could see that they were affected (the front limbs were thin and slightly abnormal) but still worked.. 
Typically in even slightly affected frogs you can see some mobility issues. 

I will need to look on a computer with a better monitor to see if it looks like SLS. 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I really need to post a picture of Penelope, my lame female anthonyi. She cannot use her front arms much at all, as if they're paralyzed. But she gets around find and eats better than the breeder.


----------

